# Concrete Jungle style hunting, chained wire hanger slingshot



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

good shooting nico, I wish I had more time to go over my local fields they are literally at the end of my garden just never make the time to get over there, stories like this make me want to make the time and go roaming


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

you cant get a rabbit any cheper than that, good shooting, and it cost next to nothing to make, thats what its all about, jeff


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Great shooting !


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nico, congratulations on completimg your quest. Nice looking rabbit. Good to see you out and about again. Good hunting Amigo.
Philly


----------



## Ruu (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice rig, and great shooting.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

shot in the foot said:


> you cant get a rabbit any cheper than that, good shooting, and it cost next to nothing to make, thats what its all about, jeff


Thanks Jeff,

I feel these wire hanger slingshots serve a similar function to the throw away gypsy styled catapults you posted in your thread by the same name.
I mean you can keep them obviously for long term use but they are so easy to make that if you needed to you could throw away and make another and like your gypsy catties in your tutorial they can be personalized.

Difference is the wire coathanger catty has always been traditionally used with the chained bands based on its construction, whereas your gypsy catty has versatility due to the leather tab set-up.

All good quick and easy to make pocket poachers designed to fill the pot efficiently and with discretion..

Thanks for the comments
Nico


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

luxor5 said:


> good shooting nico, I wish I had more time to go over my local fields they are literally at the end of my garden just never make the time to get over there, stories like this make me want to make the time and go roaming


Thanks Luxor

Hey if I lived in your area I'd be bringing home a lot of wild game for the missus to cook, I love roaming the wilderness/fields its what makes life tollerable in this otherwise routine based busy dead industrial world of ours. I spend most of my time in the middle of giant cookers in a pseudo boiler like roam in a plant filled with machines and concrete floors (no natural world) I hate it.

Roaming with the catty in the wild is what makes it all worth it, I used to be a bee-keeper for a season and then I was in touch with nature always but the job didnt pay enough to stay and I had to give in to the industrial/agricultural tide to survive financially.

Thanks for the comments
Nico


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Awesome shooting, the coathangar catty is stacking up pretty well.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for sharing I going to try and make one this week!


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Deltaboy1984 said:


> Thanks for sharing I going to try and make one this week!


Thanks for looking, these wirehanger slingshots work well with these chains and stones for ammo..


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Nico,
This is what I was waiting from you, a nice and well detailed hunting history of yours. Great shoot again and as usual, always proving that a fancy slingshot does not make the hunter. I really like how you make slingshots that are funtional and efficient with simple materials. We in this forum always have something to learn from you. Eres cazador hasta el tuetano carnal. Saludos.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Xidoo said:


> Nico,
> This is what I was waiting from you, a nice and well detailed hunting history of yours. Great shoot again and as usual, always proving that a fancy slingshot does not make the hunter. I really like how you make slingshots that are funtional and efficient with simple materials. We in this forum always have something to learn from you. Eres cazador hasta el tuetano carnal. Saludos.


Gracias Xidoo,

I had been wanting to take a conejo with my alambre resorteras for some time now and now I have achieved this personal goal







and in the same way I have shown that these old school poor barrio styled weapons are capable of killing rabbits.

Its amazing what a poor person can do with very few items and some creativity, it has always been said "el querrer es poder" the American saying is _necessity is the mother of all invention.

_The alambre resortera with these cheap office rubberbands had _more than enough power to devastate this conejo _some resorteras have just enough but this one was well over the required hunting strength.

Gracias carnal por los comentarios..

Nico


----------



## SoccerSora94 (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice kill but poor bunny


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

It didnt die any different than what I have seen done to rabbits with 22 LRS in fact this rabbit died faster as I didnt let it suffer once it was down I finished with a quick head shot to prevent any prolonged agony. 

I knew people that body shot cottontails with 22 LRS and would not finish them but let them die a slow death, when I saw body shot rabbits I would immediately finish the rabbit so to end any suffering. We have a resposobility to the game we hunt and respect its environment. I'm the most eco friendly of slingshot hunters I use stones for ammo and I eat all of my game, rabbit in salsa is very good..








Nico


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Excellent, Nico.

Great hunt, and great job conveying the hunt to the rest of us.

I appreciate (definition: understand) your weapon and your skill.

I also appreciate you taking me up in offer of trade for one of your coathanger slingshots (alambre resortera).

I've said before, a couple of times, and I say again, I appreciate all that you bring to such a diverse community as this.

My package to you will be mailed out tomorrow. I very much look forward to your "concrete jungle" hunting slingshot.

Tell all of your rebellious amigos that we say hello and miss their presense on the forum.

WD40


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

wd40 said:


> Excellent, Nico.
> 
> Great hunt, and great job conveying the hunt to the rest of us.
> 
> ...


Thanks WD40

I just finished twisting/braiding the frame of your alambre fork and now I need to flesh it out and cut the pouches and make your chains. So this will turn out soon and I am happy that this frame I made for you has similar dimensions to the fork used in this hunting post. Your frame came out better in that its tighter braid and the attachments will be snug as I prefer with this style of slingshot.

A curious anecdote about alambre resorteras: When I was a kid visiting my grandparents in Mexico we always visited all the local "resortera puestos" basically slingshot stands and their vendors, on occasion in the nearby state we'd see Alambre resorteras sold amongst the usual naturals, board cuts and the pervasive plastic forks. 

They are a classic slingshot..

Nico


----------

